# Vendor



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know the web vendor Camp One Orchids on the West coast? I called to inquire about some plants and was instructed to email them, did that twice and got no response [4 weeks!] They're not really currying my favor!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2009)

Never heard of them, Eric. What do they have?


----------



## Hien (Aug 12, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Never heard of them, Eric. What do they have?


DISA & DISA & MORE DISA
http://www.camponeorchids.com/


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2009)

Album Mt. Toro, some besseae hybrids [mostly CA breeding], disas.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hien said:


> http://www.camponeorchids.com/



Wow! Makes me wonder what else is out there I don't know about!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2009)

I read somewhere that ALOT of Mt. Toro albums are blooming out regular color, I forgot what the explaination was. I of course have a plant with both album parents but it's taking it's dear time about blooming!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 12, 2009)

i've purchased supersphag and a tds meter from them, maybe some other things. I think at one time there was a delay because of an illness or death and it took a while to get a reply


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow! Makes me wonder what else is out there I don't know about!!!



I look at all the vendors from the orchid mall, and also web-search for certain plants.

Rose, I asked them specifically for one that shows albinistic signs. 

Charles, I hope they're not so unlucky.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I look at all the vendors from the orchid mall, and also web-search for certain plants.


Eric, you are truly addicted!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Eric, you are truly addicted!



hey, the searching everywhere for a key plant is almost more fun than having the plants themselves! finding a certain plant from a vendor who doesn't even have it listed is right up there


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2009)

Or even going to a greenhouse and finding something you've wanted hiding under other stuff!!!!


----------



## Hien (Aug 14, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Or even going to a greenhouse and finding something you've wanted hiding under other stuff!!!!



NINJA MEALY BUGS
:ninja::ninja::ninja:
:ninja::ninja::ninja:
:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Or even going to a greenhouse and finding something you've wanted hiding under other stuff!!!!


That is definitely fun!


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Or even going to a greenhouse and finding something you've wanted hiding under other stuff!!!!



Happens in my greenhouse all the time. Usually the "something" I want that is hiding under other stuff is my car keys or my cell phone.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so disorganized that if I didn't have a "spot" for the cell phone and other things I would lose them every time.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2009)

I finally, after much phone and email tag, got in touch w/ Jason O. and made my order, the Mt. Toro album, Rex Van Delden, and emersonii x stonei album are among the ordered plants!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2009)

NYEric said:


> ........ Rose, I asked them specifically for one that shows albinistic signs.



What signs would that be, seeing they're a plain green leaf plant?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll have to show you a photo of my album phillipinense. You can tell. Unless, of course, it's in bloom!


----------

